# Suche möglichkeit ein Faxgerät über Funk oder Steckdose mit Routerbox zu verbinden



## maxi (27 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
die Faxgeräte benötigen ja einen Telefonschluss (ISDN oder Analog).

Weiss jemand eine günstige Lösung ein Faxgerät in Raum A mit einer Teelfondose in Raum B zu verbinden ohne ein Kabel zu verlegen? (Consumergebrauch)

Ich suche schon über 2 Stunden. Wenn es so weitergeht pack ich den Lötkolben aus und bau mir was.


----------



## maxi (27 Dezember 2008)

Ha wenn man schreit 

habe was gefunden,
sorry dann für die Frage.

Falls es interessiert

http://www.funkuebertragung.de/shop...d=705&osCsid=5dedcee65774669f5ef57b852acf023a

Aber 100 Euro teuer die kisterl


----------



## Sockenralf (27 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

gab´s da nicht mal was von Siemens aus der GigaSet-Serie?


MfG


----------



## maxi (27 Dezember 2008)

Seit Zettler pleite ging gibt es das Zeug nicht mehr.
Die hatten da seit über 20 Jahren das Patent drauf.
Danach hatte ich schon gesucht, die haben für Telekom, Siemens und für eine Japsenfirmer die Dinger produziert.

Die hatten auch damals das Patent für digitale Anrufveantworter und Funk Alarmsysteme / Bewegungsmelder.

Habe bei Zettler Telekommunikationstechniker gelernt.


----------



## edi (27 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

such mal nach tiptel easySET 50 .
Falls es deinen Anprüchen genüge tut......gibts es schon für 70 €.....sind immerhin 30 € weniger....


----------



## maxi (27 Dezember 2008)

Danke dir,

das Teil das ich gefunden hatte ist ja dieses wie bei deinen Link :O)
Nur mit deiner Bezeichnung finde cih welche, sogar für 60 Euro.

Hast mir 40 Euro eingespart, danke


----------

